# feeling colorful lately FOTDs + counter pics! =]



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 5, 2008)

MAC
Perky Paint Pot
Rose Suite
Reflects very Pink
Coppering e/s
Rule e/s
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Electric eel e/s
Smolder e/s
Fibre Riche Mascara
Dollymix Blush
Cultured Lipglass

















At the counter =]















Look 2 
[excuse my wet lash glue ^_^]
MAC
Untitled paint
Seedy Pearl e/s
Stars N Rockets e/s
Hepcat e/s
Fig1 e/s
Retrospeck e/s [under Base Light Paint]
Rave e/l
Fibre Rich Lash
#7 Lashes
Girl About Towm l/s
MedDrk Mineralize SFN
Dollymix blush


----------



## n_c (Dec 5, 2008)

You are amazingly talented. Would you ever consider doing a tutorial for us ?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 5, 2008)

Gorgeous looks, you are beautiful and your skills are amazing.

Love the photo with you and your brushes!  Go girl.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_You are amazingly talented. Would you ever consider doing a tutorial for us ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES YES PLEASE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





YOUR LOOKS ARE ALWAYS GORGEOUS!
BEAUTIFUL & FLAWLESS. LUV THE COLORS ON YOU!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Gorgeous looks, you are beautiful and your skills are amazing.

*Love the photo with you and your brushes!*  Go girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why am I not surprised? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Both FOTDs are stunning! 
I especially love the purple one!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 5, 2008)

Ohh fabulous!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 5, 2008)

Both looks are amazing :]


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_You are amazingly talented. Would you ever consider doing a tutorial for us ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
PLEASE PLEASE! Wait dont you have some on youtube?


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 5, 2008)

you  are *amazingly talented*... i love both looks but the 1 is so funky!!! just stunning


----------



## makeba (Dec 5, 2008)

beautiful as always!!


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, love it


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 5, 2008)

I literally love every single look you do! You're so talented... it's amazing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fabulous!! GAT is perfect on you!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 5, 2008)

Hot damn,girl!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 5, 2008)

Those looks are awesome!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 5, 2008)

wow awsome looks..i love it


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Gorgeous looks, you are beautiful and your skills are amazing.

Love the photo with you and your brushes!  Go girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank u hun!

i wuv my brushes =] hehe


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_PLEASE PLEASE! Wait dont you have some on youtube?_

 
no not anymore.

sorrry guys =[

i really dont have the patience for them.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 5, 2008)

You are very talented, these looks are fabulous!


----------



## Destiny (Dec 5, 2008)

You are soooooo *talented*. Wow!


----------



## carandru (Dec 5, 2008)

You are so talented.  I would love to see a tut, but if not, I'll settle for more FOTD!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 5, 2008)

You're gorgeous and so is your makeup!


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 5, 2008)

i always looove ur FOTDs!! you always blow me away with ur looks!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 5, 2008)

in love with the first look soo pretty


----------



## shootout (Dec 5, 2008)

Your FOTDs are always my favorites!
You are so gorgeous.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW! i love it all!!!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 5, 2008)

gorgeous. your eyes are amazing, i bet your bf gets lost in them all day


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 5, 2008)

you are STUNNING. i love that second look.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Dec 5, 2008)

This look is amazing! Today is my 29th birthday and I would LOVE to copy the first look for my dinner tonight with my boyfriend.


----------



## vetters77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous and amazing as always! You are one HOT chickie!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2008)

you are soo talented and gorgeous!!! Come back to youtube!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 6, 2008)

Amazing, as always. You are awesome.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 6, 2008)

All your photos are FANTASTIC. Your skills rock and your gorgeous!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 6, 2008)

ah! I love your chest tattoo! I absolutely love sparrows and tattoo flash sailor jerry style... Very nice! 

Not intended to be creepy lol


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_gorgeous. your eyes are amazing, i bet your bf gets lost in them all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
are u flirting? ;]
haha thank you sweetie


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_This look is amazing! Today is my 29th birthday and I would LOVE to copy the first look for my dinner tonight with my boyfriend._

 
show us if you do!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_ah! I love your chest tattoo! I absolutely love sparrows and tattoo flash sailor jerry style... Very nice! 

Not intended to be creepy lol_

 
aww thanks babe =]


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Dec 6, 2008)

So I clicked on the 'Thanks' button and then realized that it wasn't enough...! I just wanted to say that you are gorgeous (with or w/out mu) and I love your FOTD's -- please continue posting and yes, if you can post some tutorials as everyone else here is requesting! 
{P.S. ~ Come back on YouTube!!!}


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Dec 6, 2008)

Gorgeous FOTDs as always!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 6, 2008)

all I can say is wow..


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Dec 6, 2008)

Gorgeous looks!!! you are sooo talented! i absolutely love your brows!! what e/s do you use to fill them in? they look soo perfect!


----------



## Kinda Sexy (Dec 6, 2008)

You look gorgeous! I love your full lips.


----------



## redshesaidred (Dec 6, 2008)

looove ur FOTDs


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

your looks are so fun! you are an incredible artist!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow you do amazing makeup looks!  Please do a tutorial!!


----------



## .k. (Dec 8, 2008)

if only you could post a tutorial so we may be enlightened by your skills....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 8, 2008)

what foundation do you use mama??


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 8, 2008)

AMAZING! I love them, especially the second.

I'm sure you've been told this a million times but you look a lot like Kim Kardashian


----------



## Assiee (Dec 8, 2008)

Just way too awesome! I wish you could gave me personal advice lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just awesome!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 8, 2008)

im so jealous of your skills.. the second one is my favourite


----------



## couturesista (Dec 8, 2008)

If I ever come to Florida, you will surely have a makeup stalker on ur hands! 
THA HOTNESS!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 8, 2008)

seriously.. this girl is insane.. everytime I see an FOTD with your screen name.. i get butterflies!!!  I always enjoy your looks!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 9, 2008)

I Love all your FOTDs!!!  Keep posting!


----------



## Jot (Dec 11, 2008)

so so amazing


----------



## BestRx (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you mind if I just say...WOW! Both are beautiful.


----------



## greentwig (Dec 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!
Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 1, 2009)

wHERE ARE YOU LOCATED, I would love for you to do my makeup!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 1, 2009)

Soooo Perfectly Done!!!


----------



## A Ro (Jan 1, 2009)

Love both, but the second look is seriously beautiful!


----------



## Xenofobi (Jan 1, 2009)

Stunning! :O I love them both!


----------



## ruthless (Jan 1, 2009)

The second look is amazing-not really a fan of the first one. Then I scrolled down and saw you work at a MAC store so I understood


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 1, 2009)

I like all of them! you are really pretty too!


----------



## MACisME (Jan 1, 2009)

im sooo envious of ur counter. looks like a mini store =( but ur looks are awessssssssssssooooooooome!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 1, 2009)

omg my jaw dropped at the second you are so so perfect


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!! The purples look amazing here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great job!


----------



## Jade1012 (Jan 1, 2009)

always beautiful, always talented and so creative... If I ever am in your neck of the woods.. I want you to do my make up!


----------



## User49 (Feb 19, 2009)

Love that lipstick on you!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

you are one sexy mama


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 19, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## amyzon (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of neutrals lately -- probably a case of the winter rut  -- but seeing these gorgeous colorful FOTDs has me inspired to try something colorful for tomorrow!  

And even though you aren't into doing tutorials at the time, your looks really do get the creative juices flowing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe at some point you could do photo slideshow tuts; they're so much easier than videos!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 19, 2009)

outstanding.  you are so creative with your looks and choice of color combos


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Feb 19, 2009)

Love It!!!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Feb 19, 2009)

You know you are so deserving of your name! 

Fierce...loving everything about both of them! 

Work it out then chica...work it out!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm greatly confused here...I ABSOLUTELY love the last look with all that gorgeous purple...but can't figure out 'how' you got the purple.  I've looked up each of the items you mentioned for the purple look, but from what I've found, none of these are actual purples. I've got "Stars'n'Rockets" myself and it's a lovely dark pearl pink, "Hepcat" doesn't seem to be too different, another pink-ish shade, and the other's are either gold or neutral.

So, how did you get this shade of purple?  I hope you get this question, 'cause I'd LOVE to know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Tracey82 (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the purple it looks awesome!


----------



## glamnglitz582 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh man the looks were both gorgeous you have amazing talent hopefully someday ill be that good


----------



## kcphoto (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy omfg Steph, these are so hot! I can't decide which I love more!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 20, 2009)

You have such great skills, and your makeup is absolutely gorgeous. I love your tattoos btw.


----------



## nafster (Jul 22, 2009)

You are gorgeous! I feel like getting Seedy Pearl now


----------

